
Ask HN: Why aren't blockchain messaging apps available yet? - bhnmmhmd
Telegram has made claims that it&#x27;s working on a blockchain version for its app, but hasn&#x27;t released it just yet. Why aren&#x27;t there any widespread IPFS&#x2F;serverless&#x2F;decentralized&#x2F;blockchain-enabled messaging apps out there?
======
Finnucane
Why should there be?

~~~
bhnmmhmd
They can't be easily censored.

~~~
Finnucane
So you can’t delete anything? Who wants that?

------
foobarbazetc
What’s the point?

~~~
airbreather
Just one reason - so people can't selectively retract some posts and not
others to make themselves look like super predictors.

And yes, that can be done on a non blockchain platform, but not with the same
security of consensus.

